# [Thunderbird] Abrir enlaces en Firefox (solucionado)

## pcmaster

Hola,

Cuando en un mensaje de correo electrónico recibo un enlace, al punsar sobre él no se abre el enlace en Firefox. Cuando usaba Claws-mail sí funcionaba, pero desde que cambié a Thunderbird no lo hace y no encuentro dónde configurarlo.

¿Alguien lo sabe?

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Buenas amigo, me pasa exactamente lo mismo, Nunca encontré desde donde se configura el navegador por defecto. Apoyo la moción.

Si alguien sabe..

Salud!

**EDITO**

 *https://addons.mozilla.org/es-ES/thunderbird/addon/5373 wrote:*   

> Did your friend send you a cool link? Don't want to open up your web browser to view the link? You don't have to! Just view it in Thunderbird! ThunderBrowse it baby!

 

No es la solución al problema en si, pero es una alternativa al menos... Lo acabo de encontrar.

----------

## i92guboj

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> Hola,
> 
> Cuando en un mensaje de correo electrónico recibo un enlace, al punsar sobre él no se abre el enlace en Firefox. Cuando usaba Claws-mail sí funcionaba, pero desde que cambié a Thunderbird no lo hace y no encuentro dónde configurarlo.
> 
> ¿Alguien lo sabe?

 

*Creo* (solo creo, porque hace años que no lo uso) que había que configurarlo a mano en uno de los archivos .js bajo ~/.mozilla (no es raro, porque todas las aplicaciones de la suite mozilla van más o menos igual). Yo miraría por ahí. No lo tengo instalado para hacer pruebas, pero a lo mejor eso te guía en la dirección correcta. Siento no poder ser más concreto...   :Crying or Very sad: 

EDIT: He encontrado esto, no lo he mirado a fondo, pero creo que por ahí van los tiros:

http://blogdrake.net/files/enlaces%20.pdf

----------

## pcmaster

1º Configuración para todos a nivel de usuario.

ha funcionado, pero no existe el directorio /usr/lib/thunderbird, es /usr/lib/mozilla-thunderbird

Gracias

----------

## Coghan

Creo que todo esto no hace falta si habilitas la USE mozdom  para Thunderbird, esto te instala el complemento DOM Inspector de Mozilla para thunderbird y este también te habilita que los enlaces los redirija al navegador.

----------

## pcmaster

Voy a probarlo... porque las cosas añadidas manualmente tienen la costumbre de desaparecer con el tiempo (ya sabes, al actualizar...).

--- EDITADO ---

Pues no.

Tras copiar el archivo /usr/lib/mozilla-thunderbird/defaults/pref/all-thunderbird.js en el mismo directorio con el mismo nombre y extensión .old como copia de seguridad, y quitar los 3 comandos que había puesto (los que dice el pdf que puso i92guboj) al recompilar el thunderbird con el use mozdom no funciona. Quizá haya que activarlo manualmente y no sé cómo. Lo que sí ha aparecido una nueva opción de DOM inspector en el menú, pero la ventana que sale al elegirla tiene pinta de... no sé, estar como corrompida.

Pero he encontrado otra solución:

1- menú Editar->Preferencias,

2- Icono Avanzadas, pestaña General,

3- pulsamos el botón "Editor de configuración"

En la ventana que sale, en la parte inferior (donde están tosas las cadenas) pulsamos botón derecho del ratón->Nuevo->cadena.

le ponemos de "Nombre de preferencia": network.protocol-handler.app.http y como valor "/usr/bin/firefox"

repetimos lo mismo para las cadenas de https y ftp. Y ya está. Vamos, que es lo mismo que pone en el pdf, pero sin modificar archivos manualmente. Ahora falta averiguar si al actualizar no se perderán las nuevas cadenas.

----------

## Coghan

Pues no me explico porqué, si no he modificado nunca esos ficheros, los he revisado y no tengo esas configuraciones ni en Thunderbird ni en firefox, a mi me funciona, he probado incluso para salir de dudas a probar con varios gestores de ventanas, incluso sin gestor de ventanas lanzando X con una xterm y desde allí el thnderbird y también funciona.

Solo se me ocurre ver si tienes instalado www-client/mozilla-launcher según dicen en la wiki http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Integrate_Thunderbird_and_Firefox

Mis versiones son bajo amd64:

www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.11 

mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird-2.0.0.9

www-client/mozilla-launcher-1.56

----------

## Coghan

Vale, he encontrado esto: http://planet.gentoo.org/developers/mark_alec/2007/08/18/firefox_and_thunderbird_tips

Aunque si tengo instalado el paquete x11-misc/xdg-utils no tengo la configuración que habla Mark.

También he encontrado esto https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-580290-highlight-thunderbird+firefox.html que me hace pensar si hace falta tener compilado ambos con soporte para gnome.

----------

## pcmaster

En

http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Integrate_Thunderbird_and_Firefox

dice:

```
Graphical frontend

If you are likely to tweak Thunderbird settings often, you might want to use the Thunderbird Extension AboutConfig.

In Thunderbird 1.5 you can find these settings in Edit » Preferences » Advanced » Config Editor.

Right click to create three new strings (if they don't already exist):

    * Name: network.protocol-handler.app.ftp ; Value: /usr/bin/firefox

    * Name: network.protocol-handler.app.http ;Value: /usr/bin/firefox

    * Name: network.protocol-handler.app.https ; Value: /usr/bin/firefox 

```

que es lo mismo que comento en mi mensaje anterior. Y sí, tengo instalado mozilla-launcher:

```
AthlonXP ~ # emerge -pv mozilla-launcher

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] www-client/mozilla-launcher-1.56  0 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

Aunque, como ya he dicho, con las soluciones que he comentado me funciona. Enn cuanto a las versiones instaladas, tengo las mismas que Coghan.

Para que funcione al revés, o sea, que cuando en Firefox se haga click sobre un enlace tipo mailto: se abra thunderbird, lo he hecho así:

1- pestaña nueva

2- en la barra de URL teclear "about:config"

3- Crear una cadena de nombre "network.protocol-handler.app.mailto" y valor "/usr/bin/thunderbird"

y listo

----------

